# Disparition de données



## tempesta (17 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Plusieurs dossiers de mon bureau ou de mes documents ont été vidés à une date et heure précise. Les dossiers sont toujours présents mais leur contenu a disparu entièrement. Je ne parviens pas à trouver une explication.
Suis-je victime de piratage?

J’aimerais avoir votre avis. Merci


----------



## Sly54 (17 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Essayer de fouiller dans la _Console_, regarde les logs à la date + heure exacte. Dès fois que tu trouves quelque chose…


----------



## tempesta (17 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Essayer de fouiller dans la _Console_, regarde les logs à la date + heure exacte. Dès fois que tu trouves quelque chose…


Merci du conseil. Malheureusement ça date de la fin du mois dernier et l’historique de la console ne dépasse pas le début de septembre.
C’est quand même très bizarre, j’ai perdu pleins de données un jour précis à des heures différentes


----------



## Sly54 (17 Septembre 2020)

tempesta a dit:


> C’est quand même très bizarre, j’ai perdu pleins de données un jour précis à des heures différentes


Une hypothèse est que les données sont sur un autre support et qu'à l'éjection de ce support, les données aient "disparu" de ton disque principal. Peut être un peu tiré par les cheveux…


----------



## maxou56 (17 Septembre 2020)

tempesta a dit:


> Plusieurs dossiers de mon bureau


Bonsoir,
Le Bureau est synchronisé avec iCloud Drive?


----------



## tempesta (19 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Le Bureau est synchronisé avec iCloud Drive?


Non, pas du tout.


----------



## tempesta (19 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Une hypothèse est que les données sont sur un autre support et qu'à l'éjection de ce support, les données aient "disparu" de ton disque principal. Peut être un peu tiré par les cheveux…


Non ce n’est pas ça. Ça concerne quelques dossiers où j’avais regroupé des photos ou des copies d’ecran. Les dossiers sont toujours a leur place mais vides. Et tous ont été modifiés à la même date, dans la nuit, alors que je n’utilisais pas mon macbook


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2020)

D'autre synchronisation, genre DropBox ou autre ?
C'ets vraiment ton bizarre, ton problème…


----------



## tempesta (19 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> D'autre synchronisation, genre DropBox ou autre ?
> C'ets vraiment ton bizarre, ton problème…


 Non. Je sais que la sécurité de ma connexion wifi est faible. Depuis  je désactive le wifi sur le macbook quand je ne l’utilise pas


----------



## maxou56 (19 Septembre 2020)

tempesta a dit:


> Je sais que la sécurité de ma connexion wifi est faible


La sécurité du réseau est une chose, améliorer les choses (WPA2, changement de la clé wifi, changement du mot de passe box/routeur...)
Mais l’accès au mac sur le réseau local c’est autre chose, il faut avoir activé session/gestion à distance (partage d’écran, SSH), ou partage de fichiers (SMB, AFP) et disposer du couple (nom d’utilisateur + mot de passe).
Quelle version de macOS? Version à jour?
Le mac/utilisateurs ont des mots de passes? Je pose la question pour un accès physique à la machine.

Voir si il n’y a pas de « Malwares » avec Malwarebytes


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2020)

tempesta a dit:


> Non. Je sais que la sécurité de ma connexion wifi est faible. Depuis  je désactive le wifi sur le macbook quand je ne l’utilise pas


Donc quelqu’un d'extérieur peut utiliser ton wifi. Mais si j'utilise le wifi de mes voisins, c'est pour aller sur Internet, ça ne me permet pas d'entrer dans leur ordinateur !


----------



## tempesta (19 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> La sécurité du réseau est une chose, améliorer les choses (WPA2, changement de la clé wifi, changement du mot de passe box/routeur...)
> Mais l’accès au mac sur le réseau local c’est autre chose, il faut avoir activé session/gestion à distance (partage d’écran, SSH), ou partage de fichiers (SMB, AFP) et disposer du couple (nom d’utilisateur + mot de passe).
> Quelle version de macOS? Version à jour?
> Le mac/utilisateurs ont des mots de passes? Je pose la question pour un accès physique à la machine.
> ...


Oui le mac a un mot de passe. Pas de malware détecté. Par contre une application partage d’écran crée le 25 août 2019 et modifiée le 27/8/2020. 
C’est le 23 août 2020 et le 27 que la grande majorité de mes dossiers de mon bureau et l’onglet Documents ont été vidés de leur contenu


----------



## tempesta (19 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Donc quelqu’un d'extérieur peut utiliser ton wifi. Mais si j'utilise le wifi de mes voisins, c'est pour aller sur Internet, ça ne me permet pas d'entrer dans leur ordinateur !


Comme je l’écris à Maxou56 j’ai découvert avec l’outil de recherche une application Partage d’écran > app>core services>bibliothèque crée le 25 août 2019 à 05h07 et modifiée le 27/08/2020 à 07h40.
Disparition de mes données le 23 août 2020 à 00.39 et le 27 août 2020 à 07.04


----------



## tempesta (20 Septembre 2020)

Vous pensez que je devrais supprimer cette application Partage d’écran?


----------



## maxou56 (20 Septembre 2020)

tempesta a dit:


> Vous pensez que je devrais supprimer cette application Partage d’écran?


Bonsoir,
Non c'est une application système.
Pour activer/désactiver le partage d'écran cela ce gère dans Préférences systèmes > Partage > "Partage d'écran" ou "gession à distance".
Désactiver aussi session à distance. (SSH)


----------



## tempesta (20 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Non c'est une application système.
> Pour activer/désactiver le partage d'écran cela ce gère dans Préférences systèmes > Partage > "Partage d'écran" ou "gession à distance".
> Désactiver aussi session à distance. (SSH)





maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Non c'est une application système.
> Pour activer/désactiver le partage d'écran cela ce gère dans Préférences systèmes > Partage > "Partage d'écran" ou "gession à distance".
> Désactiver aussi session à distance. (SSH)


merci


----------

